# Looking for a new Streaming Player



## AsRock (Apr 10, 2013)

I have had a few one from LG which was good for some things well until it crapped out months later, then got a SONY one to get by which has not been to bad and is getting put up stairs.

I am using the PS3 at the moment and as good as it is it's far more power hungry than other streaming players coming in at 90w were the LG was around 43w and the SONY around 15w.

How ever the SONY will not do Netflix with 5.1 sound.

Requirements
To be able to do 5.1 in Netflix
HDMI output with 1080p HD streaming
Pandora or better as  Pandora i find the sound quality lacking
10/100 Fast Ethernet port or better



Considering the WD TV Live Hub.

Any idea's ?

Thanks.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone ?, surely some of TPU use them lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I use a Pivos Xios DS.

It uses Android by default, which works very well, but I use the XBMC firmware as it is more dedicated to media playback than android.  I'm not sure if it does Netflix 5.1 though since I don't have a netflix account anymore.

I'm sure you can ask over at the Pivos forums if the Netflix app for Android supports 5.1 audio, they are very helpful over there: http://www.pivosforums.com/viewforum.php?f=11


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2013)

i use my android tablet and an ipod, lol.

my laptop won out in the end however, 11W at idle for 100% compatibility but not exactly a cheap option.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 14, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I use a Pivos Xios DS.
> 
> It uses Android by default, which works very well, but I use the XBMC firmware as it is more dedicated to media playback than android.  I'm not sure if it does Netflix 5.1 though since I don't have a netflix account anymore.
> 
> I'm sure you can ask over at the Pivos forums if the Netflix app for Android supports 5.1 audio, they are very helpful over there: http://www.pivosforums.com/viewforum.php?f=11



Cool, is yours the 512MB version ?.. And their's some really bad reviews on it at the egg too makes me wounder the remote that bad?..



Mussels said:


> i use my android tablet and an ipod, lol.
> 
> my laptop won out in the end however, 11W at idle for 100% compatibility but not exactly a cheap option.



Yeah, i use our laptop but it's no good for a HIFI rack and don't want a wireless mouse and keyboard hanging around have enough with remotes lol.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 14, 2013)

I picked up a Raspberry Pi and loaded Raspbmc and I'm surprised at how snappy the little guy is for only 35 bucks.  But in my leaving room I picked up a refurbished Dell D620 for under 200 bucks, and loaded 32 bit Windows 7 and have it connected to my projector and a screen that comes down over my TV above my fireplace.  The screen is 100". 

*EDIT: I'd do like mussel said and get a laptop. My D620 is way better than the Raspberry Pi.On my D620 I picked up a 5.1 USB sound card. It actually came with my Gamecom Plantronics headset*


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 14, 2013)

do you have a Logitech Harmony remote?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Cool, is yours the 512MB version ?.. And their's some really bad reviews on it at the egg too makes me wounder the remote that bad?..



Yeah, mines the 512MB version.  I don't have a problem with the remote, but the wife does, it is sensitive to where you point it, you have to point it right at the box or it doesn't pick up consistantly but that is from pretty far way too closer up might not have that issue.  Also, the remote doesn't have play/pause/fastfoward buttons so you have to access the menu to do those functions.

Though with XBMC I just use my android phone as a remote control, there is a remote control app available on google play.  I think there is a similar app available for the android OS as well.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> do you have a Logitech Harmony remote?



No why ?. My AV handles all my remotes i use.



newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, mines the 512MB version.  I don't have a problem with the remote, but the wife does, it is sensitive to where you point it, you have to point it right at the box or it doesn't pick up consistantly but that is from pretty far way too closer up might not have that issue.  Also, the remote doesn't have play/pause/fastfoward buttons so you have to access the menu to do those functions.
> 
> Though with XBMC I just use my android phone as a remote control, there is a remote control app available on google play.  I think there is a similar app available for the android OS as well.



Well i got a reply of them and looks like a no go .. 
http://www.pivosforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=3269&sid=ba8671a581e6c56ca1679afe23fc893b


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 15, 2013)

How many remotes?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> how many remotes?



3


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 15, 2013)

you still need more Harmony in your life... LOL...


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like i be getting the ROKU 3.. Shame about the Xios DS it's fun be able to try other 3rd party OS's on stuff.



remixedcat said:


> you still need more Harmony in your life... LOL...



Why do i need a $75+ remote when my AV remote does the same job and is replaceable by just spending $15 ?.


----------

